# Shrimp and piranha planted 75 gal



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of my rhom tank, The shirmp are starting to breed and things are filling in but need to be moved around still.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Cool idea.  Beautiful photos of the Rhom BTW.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

shrimp in same tank as the piranha?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

milalic said:


> shrimp in same tank as the piranha?


I don't think the Piranha would take the effort to hunt something down that small which offers little to no nutritional value to a fish that size. I would be more worried about those Tetras disappearing overnight.


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments

I really haven't noticed anything missing, He might take something if it's right there but he doesn't bother chasing his tank mates.


----------

